# #MeToo on the Farms



## Monika H. (Dec 4, 2018)

Hallo, hallo!!

I know that last year @Dynastia made a similar thread, but this needs to be readdressed now in a more staunch and all-encompassing way.

When Harvey Weinstein was exposed as the monster he was to the world back in 2017, something changed.

Abusers started to get afraid, started to get exposed.
Victims started to be listened, come forward, feel empowered.

That's good, but it's not enough.
A lot of abuse still goes on unpunished behind the scenes here on the Farms.
Yes, I know it's shocking.
Here, in the Farms? The most open, woke and positive community of the web?
Yes. Abusers thrive, and victims suffers in silence.

This needs to change! As a victim of sexual abuse, I now speak out, and address @Y2K Baby and @Apoth42 as abusers.

Kiwis, victims!
Rise up and denounce your abusers here in the Farms! Don't be afraid, this is a safe space. It's time to speak out.

#MeToo


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 4, 2018)

@diana, @CasualSeppuku, and @emspex all held me down and raped me until I turned straight


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 4, 2018)

Everytime I think of you I touch myself

#metoo


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 4, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> @diana, @CasualSeppuku, and @emspex all held me down and raped me until I turned straight


Apparently it wasn't enough if you are still cryposting about it like a faggot.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 4, 2018)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Everytime I think of you I touch myself
> 
> #metoo


But do you wake up feeling so horny?


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 4, 2018)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Everytime I think of you I touch myself
> 
> #metoo


Did you ask for my consent? No? 
Then it's fantasy abuse.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 4, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> @diana, @CasualSeppuku, and @emspex all held me down and raped me until I turned straight


Come here, and daddy will fix that for you.


----------



## Diabeetus (Dec 4, 2018)

@Y2K Baby is the Harvey Weinstein of the Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 4, 2018)

Threads like this are what Rohypnol is made for.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 4, 2018)

Cthulu said:


> Threads like this are what Rohypnol is made for.


Abuser detected, let's stone her


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 4, 2018)

Cthulu said:


> Threads like this are what Rohypnol is made for.



The hipsters in my city are going back to chloroform because rohypnol is too mainstream.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 4, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Abuser detected, let's stone her


I like getting stoned


nippleonbonerfart said:


> The hipsters in my city are going back to chloroform because rohypnol is too mainstream.


Chloroform works too


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 4, 2018)

Rape should be taxed and regulated. It should be common knowledge free societies don't just ban things.

I recommend reading John Locke and watching some prohibition documentaries.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Dec 4, 2018)

Stop raping me.


----------



## shasetoma. (Dec 4, 2018)

I violate myself pretty much everyday.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 4, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Rape should be taxed and regulated. It should be common knowledge free societies don't just ban things.
> 
> I recommend reading John Locke and watching some prohibition documentaries.


Typical that you abuser feel the need to defend abuse


----------



## Cool kitties club (Dec 4, 2018)

I was raped by Goody Proctor


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 4, 2018)

@Somari1996 did try to rape me at a party in D.C. sometime in the 80s


----------



## Outer Party Member (Dec 4, 2018)

When will the leaked tapes of some sad Kiwi begging to watch them shower be leaked?


----------



## A Useless Fish (Dec 4, 2018)

I wouldn't even rape any of you!

You're all too god damned ugly on the outside, _and_ the inside!


----------



## Okkervils (Dec 4, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Let's see what Twitter will have to tell on that



Why would you encourage this mob mentality?


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm the forced husband/basement sex slave of @Pina Colada


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 4, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> I dindu nuffin


*doubt*


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 4, 2018)

Okkervils said:


> Why would you encourage this mob mentality?


I just said we'll see what Asia Argento and Rose McGowan will say of this


----------



## Draza (Dec 4, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> prove it


My face will scare you off.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 4, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> My face will scare you off.


okay


----------



## Okkervils (Dec 4, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> I just said we'll see what Asia Argento and Rose McGowan will say of this



No, that's not necessary.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 4, 2018)

One time at a kegger me and some buddies preformed the Devils Triangle on some dumb blonde bitch.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 4, 2018)

Every single user here has raped me. Everyone must die now you nazi scums


----------



## AmpleApricots (Dec 4, 2018)

All I'm going to say here is that null has no right to ask you for close up pictures of your genitals  for "account verification", don't fall for it.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 4, 2018)

@Y2K Baby raped me while wearing a Woody Woodpecker costume.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 4, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> @Y2K Baby raped me while wearing a Woody Woodpecker costume.


I can still hear the voice... my god... that voice...


----------



## Al Gulud (Dec 4, 2018)

When I was 16 I was living at home still with my incredibly abusive parents. I was suicidal and had just switched medications. My parents were going out of town for the weekend and decided to leave me at home, I begged to go or have them stay and told them that i didn't feel safe being alone but they left anyways. Because of my depression I had lost a lot of friends and no one wanted to come over to stay with me so so obviously I was pretty scared.
My Kiwifarms friend @Heinrich Himmler  was 24 at the time and he offered to come stay with me if i was to scared to be alone. I felt weird about it but I really couldn't be alone and I thought I could trust him so I said yes. On the way there I really really really wanted to say no don't come but I was worried about offending him.

He got to my house, I let him in and we talked and watched a movie. Things were good. Then we went to Mimis Cafe for dinner to get our food to go. When we got back to my house he got me a soda. This is where he slipped the drug into my drink. I suddenly was extremely tired, I couldn't walk or move. He picked me up and put me in bed. I don't remember anything else.

I woke up the next morning and my shirt and pants were off and I had blood in between my thighs. My nipples were also bleeding because he had bitten them. He was cuddling me and when I came to he gave me a kiss and said last night was so fun I love you. I was shocked and confused. I also was at a point in my life where I could not mentally handle being raped and losing a friend on top of that. My brain kind of made up a situation where this was all okay and I had wanted it.

I gave him a kiss, made him breakfast and finally got him out of my house. My parents got home later that evening. My mom got a call from one of our neighbors saying that there had been a man at our house the night before. My parents asked me about it and I said it was my friends brother. They called my friend who's parents said no one had been over. My parents lost it and I told them the truth. My mom had my dad drop me off at a youth homeless shelter because she would not have a slut living in her house and within six months I was in foster care.
The worst part is that I've heard he is talking to other young impressionable girls like myself and I fear it may happen to someone else. Keep on the lookout girls.
#metoo


----------



## SweetDee (Dec 4, 2018)

Is it still rape if you were secretly willing?


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 4, 2018)

Al Gulud said:


> When I was 16 I was living at home still with my incredibly abusive parents. I was suicidal and had just switched medications. My parents were going out of town for the weekend and decided to leave me at home, I begged to go or have them stay and told them that i didn't feel safe being alone but they left anyways. Because of my depression I had lost a lot of friends and no one wanted to come over to stay with me so so obviously I was pretty scared.
> My Kiwifarms friend @Heinrich Himmler  was 24 at the time and he offered to come stay with me if i was to scared to be alone. I felt weird about it but I really couldn't be alone and I thought I could trust him so I said yes. On the way there I really really really wanted to say no don't come but I was worried about offending him.
> 
> He got to my house, I let him in and we talked and watched a movie. Things were good. Then we went to Mimis Cafe for dinner to get our food to go. When we got back to my house he got me a soda. This is where he slipped the drug into my drink. I suddenly was extremely tired, I couldn't walk or move. He picked me up and put me in bed. I don't remember anything else.
> ...



that's not true
I was 14 at the time, not 24
you raeped me
Reeeeeeeee


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 4, 2018)

I’ll tell you the same thing I told the university: I did what I did off-site so it isn’t the establishment’s business.


----------



## XE 600 (Dec 4, 2018)

AmpleApricots said:


> All I'm going to say here is that null has no right to ask you for close up pictures of your genitals  for "account verification", don't fall for it.


He also won't make you  a staff member if you blow him... I had to find out the hard way  #MeToo


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Dec 4, 2018)

@Null did touch me


----------



## Coelacanth (Dec 4, 2018)

I did naht hit @Null. It's not true. It's bullshit! I did naht hit him. I did naht.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2018)

I can’t be raped because I never go outside.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 4, 2018)

JambledUpWords said:


> I can’t be raped because I never go outside.


I can’t be raped because I’m an adult white male.  Privilege is awesome.


----------



## Vyxenn (Dec 4, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I can’t be raped because I’m an adult white male.  Privilege is awesome.


Nice try.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 4, 2018)

@Vyxenn sodomized me with a cactus once..


----------



## Vyxenn (Dec 4, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @Vyxenn sodomized me with a cactus once..


Shit, i've been discovered...


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 4, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> @Vyxenn sodomized me with a cactus once..


What a prick


----------



## Kamiii (Dec 4, 2018)

It's not rape if you like it


----------



## Krispy Skream (Dec 4, 2018)

@J A N D E K made me feel all funny and stuff


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 4, 2018)

@Dink Smallwood tried to touch me with his ice dick.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 4, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> @Dink Smallwood tried to touch me with his ice dick.


did not


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 4, 2018)

What is this? I'm out of the loop...


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 4, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> What is this? I'm out of the loop...


did you get raped


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 4, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> did you get raped


 Nope.


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 4, 2018)

Null and seventeen Rodeo Clowns gangraped me for three and a half hours two weeks ago. Once they were finished they all beat off an ejaculated all over me until I was coated in a thick sheen of clown semen. They then tied me up and left me to dry and cry in the blazing arizona sun until all that ejaculate had hardened up much like those Harlequin-Hardons that had so brutalized me, forming a thick layer across my whole body

Almost a day later they returned, drunk and rambuncious, and after covering me with glitter and punching me in the stomach a few times they told me my new name was Crusty the Clown'd


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 4, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> @Y2K Baby raped me while wearing a Woody Woodpecker costume.


It wasn't a costume.



Diabeetus said:


> @Y2K Baby is the Harvey Weinstein of the Kiwi Farms.


I just want to watch you. I won't lay a finger on you.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 4, 2018)

Krispy Skream said:


> @J A N D E K made me feel all funny and stuff


I thought I was a good boy?!


----------



## Diabeetus (Dec 4, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I just want to watch you. I won't lay a finger on you.


Don't look at me that way. Please.


----------



## RI 360 (Dec 4, 2018)

Deadpool said:


> @entropyseekswork got into my garbage cans and made a big mess...oh and then raped me. #metoo #neveragain
> 
> Oh yeah @Cthulu watched and videotaped it for the shadow web.


More like #againandagainandagain


----------



## Overcast (Dec 4, 2018)

It's only rape if the other person is ugly.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 4, 2018)

@Y2K Baby tried to touch my boobs without my permission and it made me feel sad.
The rule is believe women so you obviously have to believe me.


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 4, 2018)

@Neil Venegas exposed himself to me in the shower. I was powerless to resist.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 5, 2018)

@Brad Watson_Miami raped me by not even answering the question I worked so hard to ask him. 

Does that count?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 5, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> What is this? I'm out of the loop...



What is going on or What is #MeToo?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 5, 2018)

FatFuckFrank said:


> What is going on or What is #MeToo?



Both.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 5, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Both.


Alrighty, this is going to be a while so I'm covering parts in spoilers.



Spoiler: Who is Harvey Weinstein?



Harvey Weinstein was a man who founded two very important companies, Miramax and The Weinstein Company. The Former was owned by Disney from 1993-2010 before some Oil Tycoon bought it out. Miramax distributed and produced films, and started many peoples careers, like Quentin Tarentino (Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill, Reservoir Dogs), Kevin Smith (Clerks, Chasing Amy), Steven Soderbergh (Distributed his very first film, Sex Lies and Videotape, but you probably know of the Ocean's 11 movies or Magic Mike, he went on to direct those) basically a lot of important people.

However, he would do a lot of things to abuse his power. For example, relevent to #MeToo, he would hit on women and ask them to fuck them in exchange for roles in movies, and if they declined him they would be blacklisted from Hollywood. He would also abuse his power by editing movies to make them more commercial, sometimes without the director's knowledge. If the director refused, Weinstein would give the film very limited advertising and sabotage it's release. (He's done this to so many movies it's going to take me another post at another time to cover what he did)





Spoiler: #MeToo



#MeToo was a movement to out all the people abusing their power in hollywood, it started when The Hollywood Reporter had proof that Weinstein was blackmailing women, and up to 90 different women confirmed that they were harrassed by him. This killed his career in Hollywood and now he's in jail. The #MeToo Movement spread towards other people, including:

Kevin Spacey, where one of his movies was shelved indefinitely by Netflix and Ridley Scott reshot scenes for one of his movies with another actor less than 3 weeks until it hit theaters.
Louis CK (comedian and actor): All of his shows were cancelled, some of his roles were recast, one cartoon he did got cancelled despite the fact it was complete
*these are all the people I can list off the top of my head, anyone else reading this can name others off if they want.






Spoiler: However, IMO



It got so blown out of proportion that anyone who made so much as a sexual comment as a joke is getting blacklisted. For Example, James Gunn (the guy who did the Guardians of the Galaxy movies) made some very explicit sexual jokes back in the late 2000s on twitter. Disney fired him when they found out (despite his previous movies having that same type of humor). Now, all it takes is an accusation and you'll get fired. It's pretty much a witch hunt in modern hollywood





Spoiler: In regards to this forum post



We're jokingly making accusations that imply we had to fuck another user to get somewhere. I know this was really fucking long to explain just for a joke, but still



If any of this sounds off or wrong, tell me what to correct, it's late as fuck here as I'm typing, and I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Dec 5, 2018)

FatFuckFrank said:


> Alrighty, this is going to be a while so I'm covering parts in spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My gratitude!


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 5, 2018)

It's not rape if she moans.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 5, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> what about the sexual deviancy that you and the anti-Somarists get up to? Perhaps we should address that!


@Somari1996, looks like you have to call your slave in quick, he's getting rabid with all these foul assertions coming out of his purdy mouth!


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2018)

chekovia said:


> @Somari1996, looks like you have to call your slave in quick, he's getting rabid with all these foul assertions coming out of his purdy mouth!


See, this is exactly what I was talking about. Your harassment, sexual and otherwise, must stop.


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 5, 2018)

No more hiding!


----------



## Begemot (Dec 5, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> See, this is exactly what I was talking about. Your harassment, sexual and otherwise, must stop.


I am righteously helping kiwifarms be aware of your degeneracy!


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2018)

chekovia said:


> I am righteously helping kiwifarms be aware of your degeneracy!


I have no degeneracy. You've violated so many for so long, and I won't allow it to continue!


----------



## Begemot (Dec 5, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> I have no degeneracy. You've violated so many for so long, and I won't allow it to continue!


Nah, cuck, you'll bend the knee to me, @Dirt McGirt  & @LofaSofa. Your witch master can't save you now!


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2018)

chekovia said:


> Nah, cuck, you'll bend the knee to me, @Dirt McGirt  & @LofaSofa. Your witch master can't save you now!


Lol I ain't bending, butthead.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 5, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> Lol I ain't bending, butthead.


*knee-bending intensifies*


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 5, 2018)

Deadpool said:


> @entropyseekswork got into my garbage cans and made a big mess...oh and then raped me. #metoo #neveragain
> .


She doxxed and molested me.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2018)

chekovia said:


> *knee-bending intensifies*


You ain't doin' shit, weeb.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 5, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> You ain't doin' shit, weeb.


I never wanted to hurt you, I only wanted to save you but I see engaging with you is clustering up the thread. Sleep tight!


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 5, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I just want to watch you. I won't lay a finger on you.


OH GOD! THE MEMORIES ARE COMING BACK!


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> OH GOD! THE MEMORIES ARE COMING BACK!
> View attachment 607760


That creep belongs in jail!


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 5, 2018)

@Tranhuviya bullied me for being a big nigger in chat and laughed at me as i fucked my butt with a trex bad dragon

And @NARPASSWORD turned me into a furry, so she belongs in jahanem


----------



## Xerxers (Dec 5, 2018)

i wish somebody would metoo me


----------



## Begemot (Dec 5, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> i wish somebody would metoo me


What's your opinion on crucifying the Welsh?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ve been the victim of attempted rape here more times than I can count. But I was too clever for them. Just as they were penetrating me, I’d yell “I consent!”


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 5, 2018)

This is our future that you chose:


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 5, 2018)

Does everyone need to watch the sexual harassment training video again?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 17, 2018)

If you cloned yourself and had sex with your clone without consent, is it rape?


----------



## tehpope (Dec 17, 2018)

@entropyseekswork touched my penis without my permission.


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 18, 2018)

Inflatable Julay said:


> If you cloned yourself and had sex with your clone without consent, is it rape?


Clones, like blacks and other animals, are property and thus no consent is required.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 18, 2018)

@UnKillFill did unspeakable things to me... You all know what to do.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 18, 2018)

️ronic said:


> It's not rape if she moans.


Or if she can't say no.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 18, 2018)

@Somari1996 broke my heart.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 18, 2018)

️ronic said:


> Does everyone need to watch the sexual harassment training video again?


Personally, I prefer this video


----------



## Somar (Dec 18, 2018)

chekovia said:


> I broke @Somari1996's heart.


I think we all know that.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 18, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> I think we all know that I'm a slave to my diseased passions and my lust for @chekovia's virile Australian personality meant I was willing to sell out my principles and my soul..


Wew, lass


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 19, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> Or if she can't say no.


Or if she says no an even number of times ( double negatives you see).


----------



## The Final Troondown (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Sep 2, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> If you cloned yourself and had sex with your clone without consent, is it rape?


Not if necrophilia is involved.


----------



## Mapo Tofu (Sep 2, 2019)

Everybody who drank punch at yesterday's party had sex with me.
Not the legal kind tho


----------



## queerape (Sep 3, 2019)

The Terms and Agreement of this site include Null can rape you whenever you sleep, so there's that.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 3, 2019)

null keeps feeding me Pretzels and Kebab. please send help


----------



## Jmz_33 (Sep 3, 2019)

@Cool kitties club and @CatParty sucked my toes behind the Dennie’s dumpster.


----------



## PL 001 (Sep 4, 2019)

@Corbin Dallas Multipass asked if he could Jam his Ruby Rod into my Leeloo

#metoo


----------



## Remove Goat (Sep 4, 2019)

Sexual trauma has no expiration date. What was depicted in A Serbian Film is small potatoes in comparison to what @Wendy_Carter did to me. #CancelWendy


----------



## edboy (Sep 4, 2019)

I hear that edboy guy is a real creep. Apparenlty he farted in somebody's face and forgot to call back the next day.


----------



## John Q Niggerfaggot (Sep 4, 2019)

@Ron /pol/ attempted to drug me and suck the shit out of my anus, but I had eaten ghost peppers the night before and he got chemical burns on his lips. While he was screaming in pain, I awoke from my drug-induced slumber and cast the rapscallion out.


----------



## Aria (Sep 22, 2019)

@Teri-Teri raped me as a child I didnt give her my consent and @Y2K Baby put his hands on my dick.


----------



## TheghostofAlfred (Sep 22, 2019)

@Null touched my no no spot and refuses to stop hes molested me for 5 years..btw im just kidding.


----------

